# Pflege von Cumaru Terassendielen



## Koiteich2013 (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Cumaru Terassendielen? Meine sahen Anfangs, so richtig toll aus. Nach einigen Monaten dann nur noch nach starkem Regen. Leider habe ich viele Risse im Holz. Das liegt vermutlich
an der Härte dieses Holz. Das hat ein spezifisches Geweicht von  1,2 kg/liter.
Jetzt hatte ich endlich mal Zeit dieses Holz zu ölen, und habe das Holzöl, welches mir der Händler beim Erwerb der Dielen verkauft hat, genommen. Das war von der Haltbarkeit schon abgelaufen und schäumt ein wenig. Da     dieses aber jungfräulich verschlossen und kühl gelagert wurde, dachte ich das dies nichts macht.
Ich habe erstmal nur 2 Bretter gestrichen. Meine Erwartungshaltung war das es wieder für einige Wochen so aussieht wie damals. Leider sieht es leicht milchig aus und wirkt blass und stumpf. Liegt das am Öl oder soll man das Holz vorher schleifen?

gruss
Heiko


----------



## ironniels (16. Juli 2017)

Warum willst das mit Öl behandeln?sieht doch top aus...das grau ist normal das ist ein Eigenschutz vom Holz


----------



## Koiteich2013 (16. Juli 2017)

Ich fand das schöne Braun wo es neu war schöner. Außerdem glaube ich das Öl vielleicht hilft gegen das reissen.
Hier ist ein Video von einer Terassenholz Behandlung. Am Ende siehst Du das vorher nachher.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8HqgSa06sg_


----------

